# Does anyone know of TSH of 4.80 is high or anything to be concerned about?



## CarolynW

Hi ladies

I'm hoping someone may be able to help me. My TSH came back at 4.80 which appears 'normal' as my GP said anything between 0.3 - 5.50 is normal range. However, I've read that the new 'normal value' is 0.3-3.30, so i wondered if any of your can help at all? My progesterone also seems low (15) but am waiting for results of a second test I've had. I wondered also if there is a link between TSH and progesterone?

Thanks for reading x


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Hi carolyn

My TSH is also 4.8 and my consultant at the fertility clinic says this is the high end of normal and he wants to see it at 2.5 or under so has prescribed me 25mg of thyroxin per day which is such a small dosage but he thinks that will be enough to get it to 2.5 in 3 months. 

I have also done some research of TSH of 4.8 and the higher it is the higher percentage rate of potential miscarriages so im all for trying to get it as low as possible. 

Im sorry i cannot advise on progesterone  though as i didnt have this test.

Take care xxx


----------



## CarolynW

Thanks for your reply. I thought my higher end TSH wasn't a good thing either. Am seeing the GP on Thursday so will ask to be referred to a fertility clinic as I realise GPs aren't specialists. 
When did you start taking thyroxine? Were you getting symptoms of hypothyroidism? Sorry for the questions!
Good luck xx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Don't worry about the questions - that's what this site is for 

I was put on thyroxin in feb and I've just had my blood test to find out the results of taking the medicine for 3 months. I should find out next week.

I didn't have any thyroid symptoms at all but I suffer from pcos and have most of those symptoms and it was during tests to start ivf that my tsh came up.

I think the doc said that they don't class 4.8 as being an under active thyroid but he still wanted it to be no higher than 2.5 

In my eyes that means its twice as high as it should be.

Yes get referred to a fertility clinic. My gp's tests were very limited but as soon as I went to the clinic they tested me for everything I needed and I'm now pregnant so something's clearly worked.

Good luck xxx


----------



## CarolynW

Congrats on your pregnancy! Will keep everything crossed for a healthy 9 months. Really hope your TSH has dropped since the thyroxine started in Feb. When do you get the results?
I saw the GP and he's referred me to have an ultrasound so will have that mid June and then take it from there. The GP didn't really give me any answers about my worries about the TSH - I guess they don't know tiny details of everything, so perhaps I'll find out in due course.
Take care xx


----------



## Sparxs

I have an under active thyroid. Dx in nov 12 with tsh of 49! I'm on 100mcg of thyroxine and my gp wanted me under 2 to be able to conceive. I'd want it looked into if it starts to increase as it can put you at a greater risk of miscarriage and it takes 4-6 weeks for thyroxine to start working


----------



## MandyPandy

You really want your TSH to be between 0.5 and 1.5 for fertility. :-/ If you are already pregnant, it will normally increase as the baby makes demands on your thyroid but it should be monitored very closely. Ask to be referred to the thyroid clinic at the hospital where you are having your antenatal care. If not, if you're in London see if you can get referred to Gerard Conway - he has private and nhs clinics.

Assuming you are pregnant, that progesterone level is very low and you should be on cyclogest. If you are not, I wouldn't worry about progesterone levels until after ovulation/transfer.


----------



## CarolynW

Thanks MandyPandy for your reply - my GP said the results were normal but it seems not. Should I demand to be referred to the thyroid clinic at the ocal hospital? Where does Gerard Conway work in London as I'm just in the borders of London and Essex. I'm in the process of having more day 21 bloods as I'm probably not ovulating, and then need to book my HSG. Guessing the  potential thyroid issue I have could be the cause of anovulation?
thanks x


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Hi Carolyn, 

I just wanted to give you my results - sorry I didn't post them earlier. After taking thyroxin for three months (25mg per day) my tsh went from 4.8 in feb to 1.7 in may and they wanted it under 2.5 si I'm really pleased.

I'm still taking the thyroxin every day to maintain this level. I'm also almost 14 wks pregnant and truely believe the medication has helped me achieve this. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## CarolynW

Thanks for sharing your results. Great news your pregnant! How's the pregnancy going? Do u mind me asking- were you ovulating when your tsh was 4.8? Did your gp refer you to endocrinologist? I'm tempted to go and ask gp for referral or perhaps go privately. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## CarolynW

Just scrolled back and realised you got referred to fertility clinic not endo. Sorry!


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

The pregnancy so far is going great - fingers crossed - thank you for asking.

My gp referred me to the gynaecology dept of our local hocal hospital and they prescribed the thyroxin. They then referred me for ivf but we didn't need it as I fell pregnant (complete miracle) while waiting to start the ivf medication.

I hope you get referred and get some answers and results soon xxx


----------



## MandyPandy

CarolynW said:


> Thanks MandyPandy for your reply - my GP said the results were normal but it seems not. Should I demand to be referred to the thyroid clinic at the ocal hospital? Where does Gerard Conway work in London as I'm just in the borders of London and Essex. I'm in the process of having more day 21 bloods as I'm probably not ovulating, and then need to book my HSG. Guessing the potential thyroid issue I have could be the cause of anovulation?
> thanks x


They are 'normal' under NHS guidelines but private endos have done a lot of research and generally want the levels between 0.5 and 1.5. Gerard Conway works out of London Medical (Marylebone High Road) or through the NHS at UCLH. I'd definitely ask your gp if you can be referred to him at UCLH, or if you don't feel you can wait and you have private cover (or if you can pay), you can see him much quicker privately. He will definitely prescribe thyroxine for you as my TSH was around 4.8 when I went to see him and he put me straight on it. My TSH is now around 0.03 but my T4 and T3 are perfect so we're leaving my dosage as is (I was unwilling to play around with it at this point in the pregnancy. It has been stable at 0.03 for 6 months and everything is fine so my view was: 'If it ain't broke...').

I'm not too sure about the effect of thyroid on ovulation but it certainly wouldn't surprise me. Dr Conway will certainly know all about that as he specialises in helping ladies with fertility issues (I was given his details through this site as well  ).

I was referred to the thyroid clinic when I attended the antenatal clinic at my 8 week midwife appointment so I'm not too sure of the procedure otherwise.


----------



## GirlInGreen

Hello Carolyn and ladies,

Just a quick note to share my own results with you..... hope they help.

Jan 2013 - TSH 4.5 ('normal' according to NHS guidelines but too high to conceive)
Feb 2013 - retested, down to 3.5
April 2013 - started taking Levothyroxine .25mg
June 2013 - TSH 1.95 (now within the levels needed to conceive and to have IVF - between 1 and 2).  

My consultant said that high TSH levels can stop ovulation and that sometimes when women start taking a thyroid drug it helps ovulation kick in.

Hope that helps - good luck with it xx


----------



## CarolynW

Thank you so much ladies for your replies. This forum is brilliant support and you are all v knowledgeable!

Perhaps I should go back to my GP and say I've done some research and suggest to them that they refer me to an endo Consultant? I hate making a fuss. In fact, I'm very disappointed the gynae registrar I saw last week said it was too early (we've been ttc for 1 year) to suggest my hormones levels are out of alignment, so to speak. We are in a lucky position to have private health insurance but it doesn't cover fertility. However, I presume they'd cover thyroid problems. Dr Conway sounds fantastic, so if my insurance will cover, I could arrange to see him. 
Assuming my progesterone blood test confirms I'm not ovulating, I'll have the hsg test done to check my tubes - got nothing to lose. In the meantime, I will try and get endo referral. Sounds like thyroxine is what i need. Thanks again xxx


----------



## Daisy2211

Hi

We have been TTC for 2yrs and 1mth now. I went to my GP after 1 year and saw a locum but she refused to refer me to the local fertility clinic as she said the criteria is 2 yrs. However I did have some blood test, my tsh came back at 9.0 which she said is borderline. I was then retested in 3 months and the result was 12. I saw my regular GP and she was debating whether to treat me as I was asymptomatic. However I asked to be treated as I had researched it and this could explain my infertility. I started on 25mcg and was retested my dosage was increased to 50mcgs and my tsh is 4.9. I have also been referred for treatment, my husbands sample has come back with good results. I have had the ultrasound scan again with good results. I am due to have the hsg following my next period. As there has been no reason found as yet I am wondering whether my tsh is too high. I have done some reading and I have found information suggesting tsh should be 0.3-3.0 in order to conceive however when I discussed this with my consultant he said that there is no evidence to support this. I just wondered if those of you who have the same issue have any research papers I can read to show my consultant as evidence.


----------



## Surfergirl

Hi ladies,

Carolyn - Gerard Conway works from UCHL and a private practice called London Medical. I have an under active thyroid (which is autoimmune related) and had a telephone consultation with him as I live in Cornwall. He is very sympathetic and very knowledgable. My thyroid was initially borderline but Dr Conway wrote to my GP to say he wanted my thyroxine increased, which they did.

Good luck xx


----------



## GirlInGreen

Hi ladies

Hmm I'm sure I've seen someone refer to a study on one of these forums but I can't find it. I did find this though that will hopefully help - it looks to be a proper medical study about TSH although it's more about TSH and pregnancy loss.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/732415

My endocrinologist Dr Lulsegged (who is fab) was very clear with me that TSH needs to be under 2.5 to conceive but my GP had never heard of this.

I'm also a good case study myself.... As I mentioned in my earlier post I've been trying to get pregnant for 1.5 years and my TSH was 4.5 in April and thanks to levothyroxine it dropped to 1.95 by June. Well (a little update for you), two days after that blood test I discovered I was pregnant! I'm hoping all goes OK (I'm 10 weeks now) but I'm positive that my pregnancy is due to my TSH levels being normal now.

Wishing you good luck!

xx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Sorry I cannot give any research paper to refer too but I was at 4.8 tsh and after taking 25mg thyroxin per day for less than three months it dropped to 1.7 and I found out I was pregnant! We've been trying since 2004,

I have been told to come off all my medication apart from the Thyroxin and I'm currently 20wks pg now which is the furthest I've got.

I hope your doctor helps you as I was told I was borderline at 4.8 so if you are 9 and then 12 then that definitely needs to be looked at.

It's such a postcode lottery with medication and healthcare isn't it - good luck xxx


----------

